

99 bottles of beer - helwr
http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/

======
roundsquare
The discussion of the java version is neat:

<http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-java-3.html>

In the red corner: People who want short code.

In the blue corner: People want to to see "true" OOP.

Personally, as an example of java code, I think its better to do something
like this than to just have the simple for loop. It turns the site from
something stupid about beer to a demonstration of what each language can do
(assuming each program is written in the "correct" way for that language).

~~~
reitzensteinm
When I read that the first time, I assumed the comments defending the Java
version were trolling. Exactly the kind of sarcastic humour you may find here.
Now you've introduced the possibility that they're actually serious, and a
little piece of me is dying inside...

------
StarLite
I have also contributed my Progress/OpenEdge version of a 99-bottles program.
I was really surprised to be the first one to submit on in Progress, while
there was already a malbolge version O_o. I love browsing through that site,
just finding new (mostly esotheric) programming languages that I have never
heard of before. It made me program a 'fizzbuzz' program in BeFunge. Not the
most usefull thing, but actually very fun to do :)

